# Irish deposits.ie



## nad (3 Jun 2008)

Here's an interesting site for anyone considering putting cash on deposit ,
www.irishdeposits.ie by the way i've no association with this site


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jun 2008)

Compare their lists to the _AAM Financial Best Buys _lists of demand and term lump sum and regular saver deposit accounts/rates and you'll soon see a few glaring omissions/discrepancies! For example they say the best rate on up to €100K is 4.5% but no sign of _NR's _5% on €1K+. Hmmm....


----------



## eileen alana (3 Jun 2008)

They don't list the deposit rates available from the online banks or the internet only deposit accounts which are available from high street banks, all of which pay high interest rates.


----------



## ClubMan (3 Jun 2008)

So basically the site is useless?


----------



## eileen alana (3 Jun 2008)

agreed


----------



## RaboDirect (4 Jun 2008)

The site is operated by an intermediary group so presumably they only list the deposit rates from institutions that they receive a commission from.


----------



## jambo.ie (4 Jun 2008)

Eoin Wilson? Isn't he that fellow of the televisual box?


----------



## redstar (4 Jun 2008)

Their homepage states ...



> IrishDeposits.ie is a site dedicated to informing you of the deposit products and rates that are currently available in the Irish market.



Isn't this misleading because no internet  banks deposit products are listed ?


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jun 2008)

redstar said:


> Isn't this misleading because no internet  banks deposit products are listed ?


Yes - it is.


----------



## F. Kruger (4 Jun 2008)

RaboDirect said:


> The site is operated by an intermediary group so presumably they only list the deposit rates from institutions that they receive a commission from.


 
Hardly an accurate assessment, seeing as there are 15 institutions listed and the intermediary holds letters of appointment from just 3 of those.


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jun 2008)

F. Kruger said:


> Hardly an accurate assessment, seeing as there are 15 institutions listed and the intermediary holds letters of appointment from just 3 of those.



Presumably you don't consider this an inaccurate assessment?


redstar said:


> Their homepage states ...
> 
> ...
> 
> Isn't this misleading because no internet  banks deposit products are listed ?





ClubMan said:


> Yes - it is.


----------



## Ralph1 (4 Jun 2008)

Read site quickly,the internet banks are quoted.


----------



## TSThomas (4 Jun 2008)

Nice layout & all I'm sure, but ultimately the info's vague (What account(s) exactly are they taking about, for example)... presumably down to the fact that they want you to go through them;

_FinanceOne are remunerated by the Banks for the establishment of deposit accounts where we hold a letter of Appointment_. 

At least It's your money actually name some of the accounts, e.g. Halifax Flexi-Saver, First Active eSavings... something the other neglects.

Beyond that though ? [What's that you say? They also actually link to the actual Product page too ]


----------



## ClubMan (5 Jun 2008)

Ralph1 said:


> Read site quickly,the internet banks are quoted.


* Some of them *are now (e.g. _Halifax Flexisaver _is not listed as far as I can see) but they certainly were not listed earlier. Are you involved with the site/business by any chance?


----------



## GenieMac (13 May 2009)

ok so where is the best place to look for info on desposit accounts?


----------



## Lightning (13 May 2009)

What info do you want? 

Have you checked out the best buys threads here?


----------

